# Any Opinions on the Hydor canisters?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Like the title, i'd like to find out if anyone has any thoughts of the hydor canister filters or have had experience with them yet?

Thanks!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Never even heard of them?

do they have separate media trays like rena and what are the output options?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I know nothing of the filters, but my two Hydor Koralia nano pumps have been running nonstop for nearly a year now, no problems at all, and seem to be quite sturdy and well made.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

The only hydro product I've ever had was some pump I found for sale on amazon lol. It worked perfectly but had some odd design flaw which made the water flow in strange ways. The swivel was placed strangely making it push water towards the substrate or upwards. It had not room to go anywhere really. I used it for water changes, naturally. Hydro is a pretty well known company so I would assume their canisters are good but if i were to choose hydro over the other popular brands like fluval or ehiem, I'd pick those instead.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.hydor.com/eng/prodotti-tecnici/filters/professional-external-canister-filter.php

Here is the link to the canisters. I have not seen one in action but there is a youtube video of it and it seems to work like an eheim. I really find the pump for start up prime a useful tool especially after maintenance. not only that but they look alot nice than the eheims and stylish. i am considering this if ever my 2217 gives out on me.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just watched the video and it looks like a nice design. It has trays for organizing media which I like very much and I really like the added touch of being able to change the direction of the output and also having the option of a spray bar. The priming method seems to be fairly convenient, not something we need to use very often though, but greatly appreciated when we do need it.

Overall, it looks like a well designed canister filter. Is the price comparable to other brands?


----------

